# How to retain pay stubs from Lyft/uber??



## maxroyalty1

Hi, I am in the process of renting a home and the landlord is asking me for my uber and Lyft pay stubs. Where do I go to get this information? I was on my dashboard and didn't see an option for pay stub. Please help. Thank you


----------



## part_timer

No pay stubs rookie. 

The only doc you get from uber is a 1099 in January. 

You are self employed. If they are performing a credit check and verifying income they may require your 1099s and 1040s. Most creditors look for 1 year or 2 years of self employed income for stability. Good luck


----------



## steveK2016

That's rough, part_timer is correct, get that 1099 to them. They also have monthly summaries, hopefully you did Uber a good part of last year.

Hope it's not too fancy of an apartment, might be hard to get approved without a guarantor signing with you.


----------



## Anong

So basically one needs to wait until January of next year to move into an apartment and even then the leasing office may give you a strange look when you give them a 1099 instead of a paystub? I know we don't work for Uber but Uber wouldn't be Uber without us. I guess I'll do this for a whole year to show stability.


----------



## Jayman

maxroyalty1 said:


> Hi, I am in the process of renting a home and the landlord is asking me for my uber and Lyft pay stubs. Where do I go to get this information? I was on my dashboard and didn't see an option for pay stub. Please help. Thank you


You could take screenshots of your weekly pay and print them out. That's what I did when I had to prove income.


----------



## Trump Economics

maxroyalty1 said:


> Hi, I am in the process of renting a home and the landlord is asking me for my uber and Lyft pay stubs. Where do I go to get this information? I was on my dashboard and didn't see an option for pay stub. Please help. Thank you


Bank statements or check your driver dashboard and do screenshots.


----------



## louvit

You should be getting an earnings e mail from UBER weekly, I keep them in an e mail folder, or you can always loon back weeks and weeks on the app and take screenshots


----------

